# Applying for Positions



## mizzoueng (Mar 29, 2010)

So some positions are opening up in the area (and some not) that require a little more experience or a PE.

Since I am taking the PE in October, I am saying that by the time I get to the job, settled in, that I will (hopefully) have my license. I'm not hiding the fact I don't have it, in fact, in my cover letters I specifically state I do not have it but will be doing what I just said.

Also, most are looking for 7 years experience. Right now I have 5 since graduation, but if I include my time as an "intern" which was me really being a full time project manager on a $25MM BB Arena while in college (18 credit hours) I am counting it.

Am I stretching things a little far here? I don't think I am as I am a hard worker and have always produced an excellent product. :construction:


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 29, 2010)

I've always found that the requirements employers post for positions aren't written in stone. 5 years or 7 years, if you impress them it won't matter. You just gotta sell yourself to them and show them you can do the job they want you to do and then some.


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2010)

7 years is an arbitrary amount of time that they slap on a job description under the assumption that it takes the average guy that long to develop the necessary job and trouble-shooting skills applicable to that job.

7 years doesn't apply to those who are above-average.

Go for it.


----------



## udpolo15 (Mar 30, 2010)

mizzoueng said:


> So some positions are opening up in the area (and some not) that require a little more experience or a PE.
> Since I am taking the PE in October, I am saying that by the time I get to the job, settled in, that I will (hopefully) have my license. I'm not hiding the fact I don't have it, in fact, in my cover letters I specifically state I do not have it but will be doing what I just said.
> 
> Also, most are looking for 7 years experience. Right now I have 5 since graduation, but if I include my time as an "intern" which was me really being a full time project manager on a $25MM BB Arena while in college (18 credit hours) I am counting it.
> ...



I agree to go for it. However, depending on the company, your resume may just get screened out. Best bet is to try and get a contact in the company and talk informally about the position.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought this thread had something to do with the Kama Sutra...


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I thought this thread had something to do with the Kama Sutra...



I'd apply for that job, regardless of preferred years of experience.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 30, 2010)

Supe said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this thread had something to do with the Kama Sutra...
> ...


I'd prefer an entry level position in that case.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 30, 2010)

You can always do the pre-emptive thing with your PE..."while I do not have my PE at this time I will be sitting for the exam in April and have every confidence (assuming you do) that I will be professionally licensed in the near future"...or something along those lines.

I don't think there is a thing wrong with including your intern experience on there. I did/do the same thing with my resume. I just added the position on my resume as a Project Management Intern and then listed the projects I managed but made sure to specify that I was solely responsible for the completion of those jobs so they would know it was actual work experience and not just getting somebody coffee.

Also, I would not even bother to apply for any position where they expect you to stamp anything unless it's in Alaska and pays at least $80 an hour.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 30, 2010)

jeb6294 said:


> You can always do the pre-emptive thing with your PE..."while I do not have my PE at this time I will be sitting for the exam in April and have every confidence (assuming you do) that I will be professionally licensed in the near future"...or something along those lines.
> I don't think there is a thing wrong with including your intern experience on there. I did/do the same thing with my resume. I just added the position on my resume as a Project Management Intern and then listed the projects I managed but made sure to specify that I was solely responsible for the completion of those jobs so they would know it was actual work experience and not just getting somebody coffee.


+1



jeb6294 said:


> Also, I would not even bother to apply for any position where they expect you to stamp anything unless it's in Alaska and pays at least $80 an hour.


$80/hr + benefits + office space + a new airplane, cus it's all about the fatty money.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and applied for the position. Sent in my application packet today via certified mail. Hope to hear back in a couple weeks (if not sooner). I explained my experience and detailed everything I did.

One good thing I did learn was that the PE requirement may be lifted is approved tomorrow. This could be a good (or bad) thing as I think a PE license would be beneficial. I am still going to take the test in October, so either way I will (hopefully) have mine regardless.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 27, 2010)

As a conclusion for this position, I got turned down. They sent out letters saying that "many applied", but I think the lack of a PE is what did me in.

Still looking, there are other opportunities at the same place, just need to keep at it.


----------

